# What Handheld Do You Currently Use?



## MI_Bowhunter

Delorme PN-20


----------



## Drake

Just a simple and very accurate Garmin Etrex H.
Dave


----------



## M1Garand

hitechman said:


> I though I might like a Bushnell Onyx 200/400, but upon reading some user reviews on the internet, I will stay away from them for now. Lots are saying "neat idea" (transparant map overlays with aerial photographs), but very marginal satellite reception.
> 
> Steve


Definately an inovative idea...I'm sure that's where the next wave will head. Before long will be able to look at google earth or something with your position.


----------



## tbbassdaddy

waterfoul said:


> Well, it turns out most of the issues I was having with my H2Oc was actually with the Navionics chip. I guess I need to put a call into Navionics on Monday!


 
Try Lakemaster Pro!!

http://www.lakemap.com/index.asp?PageAction=Custom&ID=41

tb


----------



## Due51

iFinder Phd
Always on the boat
Sometimes in the car
Sometimes in the woods


----------



## ATB

I use the Garmin GPS MAP 60csx in the woods almost all the time. The lakes I frequent the Bald Mountain Rec Area or Waterloo Rec Area I dont feel the need as much for the GPS.


----------



## Flash

An older Garmin. Used exclusively on the boat, mainly for speed. Too cumbersome to use on the Motorcycle. A simple compass suffices there.


----------



## just ducky

Garmin Etrex...simple, but sufficient for land and water. Best of all....$99


----------



## Oldgrandman

I use an older Magellan Map 330M. Used to it and it does it's job so far. Looking to upgrade soon but hate the thought of learning yet another 'computer' and how it all works :rant:! 
I am getting tired of relearning all this new crap. My disk space is filling up fast, a little stability would be nice....


----------



## H2O Elkaholic

I have a Magellan Meridian Gold. Wish it was the Platinum. As soon as you buy one, a better one comes out. Got detailed topo maps of the states of Wyoming, Utah, Colorado, and parts of N Dakota, S Dakota, and Montana loaded into it now. 1000's of waypoints I can put in, depending on what I want to do, fish, hunt, work. Totally happy with Magellan, when I replace this one, it will be with another Magellan.

Dean
H2O


----------



## res

Garmin 60csx. Use it in the truck, hunting, and as backup on the boat. Rick


----------



## skeeter341

I use a Lowrance Expedition-C with Fishing hotspots card,,Works great in truck, boat and on the ice,The fishing hotspots also has mapcreate 7 on it so you get all the street names and even two tracks on it ,and all the other stuff from mapcreate !!! it is awesome !!!


----------



## 7MM Magnum

I've got 2,... one handheld Garmin E-Trex Legend & a fixed mount GPS / Map unit for the SeaRay for fishing. Both are monochrome units but I'm planning on upgrading to COLOR soon.

I've seen H20 Elkoholics in action,.. my next hand held will be a Magellan brand that GOLD of his is awsome,... I just might have to get that Platinum unit he was talkin' about.


----------



## glockman55

Garmin GPSmap 76S for hunting and a Garmin Nuvi 250 in my truck to get there..


----------

